# Server gegen Passwort-Attack schützen

## benjamin200

Hallo Leute,

habe eine Frage bezüglich der Authentifizierung via SSH, sowie Mail-Loings (User in MySQL). Ich möchte Verhindern, das eine Passwort-Attack auf meinen Server gestartet wird. Wer kennt das nicht? Man sitzt vor Rechner und schaut sich die Attacken der letzen Nacht an. Meist werden SSH Anfragen per user=root gestellt (ist bei mir disabled).

Gerne hätte ich die folgende Funktion implementiert:

SSH:

- 3x fehlgeschlagener Login von IP = x.x.x.x

- IP= x.x.x.x wird für 10 Minuten per iptables gesperrt

IMAP/POP/Webmail (user in SQL-DB + Cyrus-imapd):

- 3x fehlgeschlagener Login von IP = x.x.x.x

- IP= x.x.x.x wird für 10 Minuten per iptables gesperrt

Gibt es hier ein Tool oder vorhandene Scripts? Wird diese Möglichkeit schon von den Diensten wie IMAP oder SSH mitgebracht? Bin über jeden Hinweis, Links, HowTo's etc. dankbar.

P.S.

es muss nicht iptables sein, aber die deaktivierung soll auf IP basieren 

und nicht alle User betreffen, ist doch klar  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## stream

http://linux.newald.de/new_design/login_check.html das lässt sich sicher auch auf pop,imap,... anpassen

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://linux.newald.de/new_design/login_check.html das lässt sich sicher auch auf pop,imap,... anpassen
> 
> 

 

komme nicht auf die Seite drauf. Wie heißt den das Tool? Hast du es im Einsatz? 

Gibt es sonst noch alternativen?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Ragin

Alternativ könnte man bestimmte Ports per IPTables ausfiltern und sperren, wenn diese innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit so und so oft versucht haben diesen Port anzusprechen.

Da ich das gleiche Problem recht ausgeweitet auf meinem Server habe bin ich auch gerade dabei eine solche Lösung zu finden.

Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Script für IPTables fertig habe poste ich es hier mal.

Vielleicht hat dann der eine oder andere noch eine gute Idee.

----------

## benjamin200

Ragin schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alternativ könnte man bestimmte Ports per IPTables ausfiltern und sperren, wenn diese innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit so und so oft versucht haben diesen Port anzusprechen. 
> 
> Da ich das gleiche Problem recht ausgeweitet auf meinem Server habe bin ich auch gerade dabei eine solche Lösung zu finden.
> ...

 

Genau vor dem Problem müssen doch (sehr) viele Linux-Server-Administratoren stehen. Wie kann ich sicherstellen, das kein Böser-User meinen Server mit Brutforce-Attacken bombadiert und somit das Passwort eines Users ermitteln kann. Noch gefährlicher Root-Access erlangen kann.

Ragin schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich ein entsprechendes Script für IPTables fertig habe poste ich es hier mal. 
> 
> 

 

das wäre Klasse  :Smile: 

Ragin schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat dann der eine oder andere noch eine gute Idee.
> 
> 

 

Ich hoffe es. Kann mir nähmlich kaum vorstellen das es hier keine Lösung für Linux gibt. Um es anders zusagen, es muss sie geben. Jede Webseite mit Passwortauthentifizierung, egal ob GMX, WEB.DE haben eine solche Funtkion implementiert. Zwar ist diese (meines Wissen) auf den Account bezogen (sperre des Accounts für ca 10min) aber das ist schon mal ein Ansatz.

Würde mich über Vorschläge oder noch besser die Lösung freuen  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## dertobi123

Warum so aufwendig?

Es reicht doch den SSH Daemon schoen und sicher zu konfigurieren ...

 - Root-Logins verbieten

 - Nutzung von Keys zur Anmeldung

 - Deaktivierung der Passwort-Authentifikation

 - Anmeldung nur für Mitglieder einer bestimmten Gruppe

 - Anmeldung nur für bestimmte Benutzer

Fürs erste sollte das mehr als reichen.

Bei anderen Diensten:

Von automatisch angelegten IP Filtern halte ich nichts, halbwegs brauchbare Kennwörter sollten mehr als hinreichend sein.

----------

## stream

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> http://linux.newald.de/new_design/login_check.html das lässt sich sicher auch auf pop,imap,... anpassen
> 
>  
> ...

 

also bei mir funktioniert die seite

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Auto SSH Login Blocker 
> 
> Kurzbeschreibung:
> ...

 

----------

## benjamin200

Danke für eure Antworten!

dertobi123 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum so aufwendig?
> 
> Es reicht doch den SSH Daemon schoen und sicher zu konfigurieren ...
> ...

 

Du hast ja Recht, aber für andere Dienste möchte ich einfach eine Nummer sicherer gehen. Gute Passwörter sind schön und gut, denoch hätte ich gern ein Filter der die Client-IP für eine gewisse Zeit blockt. SSH_Login via Key ist eine sauber Lösung, aber hier durch sämtlichen IMAP-Traffic tunneln, ne, das kanns nicht sein  :Smile: 

stream schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also bei mir funktioniert die seite 
> 
> 

 

Super, komme jetzt auch drauf. Hast du das Teil am laufen? Per Cron o. Daemon?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## stream

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Super, komme jetzt auch drauf. Hast du das Teil am laufen? Per Cron o. Daemon?

 

nein ich verwende das script nicht ... schau vielleicht mal bei rootforum.de vorbei im "sicherheitsteil" gibts einige leute die das auf ihrem root server verwenden

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nein ich verwende das script nicht ... schau vielleicht mal bei rootforum.de vorbei im "sicherheitsteil" gibts einige leute die das auf ihrem root server verwenden
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Link. Werd mich dort mal nach dem Skript und anderen Alternativen umsehen!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

